# Engine moves alot when shifting into gear.



## wes-txt (Oct 14, 2011)

First post, so hello to everyone.
Recently bought a '97 200sx se a/t 137k for my daughter. I've been fixing all its ailments, but this has got me a little concerned. The engine looks like it wants to jump out when I put the car in gear. The motor mounts look ok. Is this something I should investigate further, or is this normal? It kinda rotates upward & forward a couple inches (rough guess). The tranny shifts pretty decent through all gears. I probably would have never noticed it, but my wife pointed it out to me.

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's probably a broken motor mount. Have someone start the engine up, then rev it up while looking at the motor mounts to see if there is a lot of movement there. Also check out the transmission mount.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

I'd take a second look at those motor mounts as well, especially the torque mounts on the cross member under the engine. they're supposed to be liquid filled, but could have leaked out already.


----------



## tehcatalyst (Oct 12, 2011)

agreed, check the motor mounts. also check the bolts on the mounts, mine are like 6" long (if i remember correctly) make sure the previous owner didn't shove a bolt through there that was meant for something else. or if one of the bolts is broken?


----------



## pepperjack13 (Jun 20, 2010)

If it looks like it wants to rotate it is probably the motor mount in the cross member, they are made out of rubber and it can be hard to see the cracks in the rubber (unless it's really bad).


----------

